# standard R34 GTR, reliable?



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all
Thinking of upgrading to an R34 GTR, off to see one tommorow, i was windering, asking the R34 owners, the ones that are standard, how reliable have your R34's been? it wil be an every day car. all thats been done to it is an apexi down pipe and HKS superdragger exhaust.

many thanks

James.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Hope I dont jinx myself, but mine has been great. One of the reasons that I only added exhaust...Hope it stays that way!:thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Mines at around stage1, or thats what you could call it. Running at around 1.05bar, Nismo exhaust with downpipes and sports cats, HKS oil cooler, ARC intercooler, Iridiums, Hard pipe kit, Nismo panel filter. I think thats about. Like psd has said, don't want to go mad, and this is fine as it is. IMO stage1 is the ideal and best setup for power and reliability. 

Had it for around 2 years now, and hasn't missed a beat. Only thing is recently the clutch has been slipping when driven hard. But then again this is wear and tear item, so it's to be expected. Plus usual maintenance, of oil changes, etc

So a standard car should cope well.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

cheers guys, is good to hear,


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Would agree with R33 V-spec. The R34 was bought 2 years ago and apart from the coil pack issue (resolved on thursday with some splitfires) it's been spot on.
Dads is maxxed standard turbo's (i.e everything realistically apart from cams that you could do before upgrading the turbo's). Touch wood...runs fine...still on the original standard clutch after 65k.
I don't he has any intention of doing anything further...and I agree...it's absolutely perfect as is. I wouldn't object if he slung some bigger turbo's on it before I buy it for a pittance but he's assured me there is **** all chance of this (both the turbo's and me getting it off him...)
I ran it from essex to wales on friday and despite having 19's and tein's set on the 'firmer' side it was still a very nice relaxing drive. I was even getting reasonable fuel economy but then I overtook a transit van on a country road nears dad's and that finished the tank off....


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Well it wasnt that long ago since i bought my R34 GTR, but so far so good. The car is currently stock, and i am hoping to get around 500-550hp when the summer starts. Modify some parts here and there you know.  The goal is to have a reliable every day fast car. Something you dont need to fix every day.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

all good, cheers guys. looking forward to testing the car tomorow


----------

